# Books recommended by our members - November 2008



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I love getting book recommendations from people I know and trust!

This post shares book recommendations from our KindleBoards members. And, if a review has been posted on this forum, we'll provide a link to that as well.

To recommend a book, just post about it in the Book Corner board.


*The Guernsey [br]Literary...*[br]







[br](Member Review)​*The[br]Reincarnationist*[br]







​​​​​​​​​

See also Jim's annotated list of 10 favorite novels,

...and a list of favorites from jmiked.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Two books I read recently (pre kindle) and both are available in Kindle versions are 
Garden Spells and The Last Days of Dogtown, a Novel. The second was written by the author of The Red Tent, also an excellent book.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg (Fried Green  Tomatoes). It was a great read. Just checked and it is available on Kindle but I have no idea how to do the link thingy.

If you don't like the book, there are some great southern recipes at the end.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here Dori, I can help you out:











$5.59 in the Kindle store.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thanks a bunch, I was hoping you would come to the rescue.


It actually gets lots of good reviews at Amazon! I might give this one a try. I feel like I am plowing through *Waiter Rant* and *The Reincarnationist* hasn't set me on fire, either. I liked *Fried Green Tomatoes*, too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a quick read,  was given to me in the DT version yesterday by our church book club lady.  She is trying her best to get me to join.  I could not put it down.  Cute down home story.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a facinating read.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

This had been a free book ,a mystery story, with a rather good premise. The price is now $3.60 and well worth it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan, I have the sample, but for the price I may go ahead and purchase (haven't gotten to reading sample yet).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan B said:


> This is a facinating read.


When I first got my Kindle, I went on a sort of FLDS kick (it was the time of raid on the YFZ ranch in Texas). I read Shattered Dreams along with these two:



















All three together provide a very interesting portrait of a very troubled religion.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> When I first got my Kindle, I went on a sort of FLDS kick (it was the time of raid on the YFZ ranch in Texas). I read Shattered Dreams along with these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read all three of these and they give very different perspectives, it's worth reading all three to get a more rounded view of different FLDS experiences.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, Have you read this? 







. It got mixed reviews but I liked it.

He's the same author who wrote 







and 







.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott,

I read about three-quarters of it and then got distracted by another obsession that took over my life for two years. LOL. (Now I have a Kindle! The obsessions never cease.) Anyway, I never got back to it and ended up donating it to the library. I read enough to get the gist of it. Interesting religion, interesting history, although the Mormons are very low on my list right now due to Prop. 8 involvement in California.

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

The irony of Mormons positioning themselves as defenders of the sanctity (HA!) of marriage seems to be lost on most people.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like Scott and I are of like minds on this issue so I don't think we'll start fighting...  

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It looks like Scott and I are of like minds on this issue so I don't think we'll start fighting...
> 
> L


And I don't disagree either, but not all reading might! Although I removed my reminder as I coudn't find anything in the Forum Decorum that actually said no religion or politics...did I imagine it or carry it from another forum or is it just assumed!

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I modified my post. As all 4 books are "anti-Mormon" (ask the Mormons; they'll tell you ) should we not admit to having read them?

It would be very tricky to ban discourse on politics/history/religion without banning mentions of the books themselves. I think I should be free to recommend Barak's books or (God help me) Anne Coulter's without fear of being flamed. It's probably beyond some people to achieve a polite level of discourse but it's a hard line to draw.

On a board devoted to a book reader; controversial books are going to be mentioned and discussed. The party line should be something along the lines of "agree to disagree and move on...". I admit I have no idea how to implement this. Or even if others would agree with me. (Not that I'm all that concerned about that).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I modified my post. As all 4 books are "anti-Mormon" (ask the Mormons; they'll tell you ) should we not admit to having read them?
> 
> It would be very tricky to ban discourse on politics/history/religion without banning mentions of the books themselves. I think I should be free to recommend Barak's books or (God help me) Anne Coulter's without fear of being flamed. It's probably beyond some people to achieve a polite level of discourse but it's a hard line to draw.
> 
> On a board devoted to a book reader; controversial books are going to be mentioned and discussed. The party line should be something along the lines of "agree to disagree and move on...". I admit I have no idea how to implement this. Or even if others would agree with me. (Not that I'm all that concerned about that).


There are four basic rules here: 1) no personal attacks; 2) no trolling; 3) no spamming; 4) keep it clean (profanity). I don't think controversial topics are off limits. I do think we need to keep conversations polite and respectful but given the average age of the people here, I think that will be pretty easy to do. In other words, we're not dealing with 15 year old homophobic boys who are known to inhabit the underworld of the Internet. Probably, though, if we go way off topic in a book recommendation thread (or any other thread), we should start a new thread for folks who are interested in the issue. Those who don't care about the topic can thus easily ignore it.

This forum is growing by leaps and bounds (which is a good thing) which means we need to figure out our comfort zone on a variety of issues.

Betsy, I hope I am not stepping on toes here....you are the board mod, after all!

Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, not saying they should be recommended, I recommended the FLDS books, too, in an earlier post. And in fact, I only said something because I thought there was a forum policy and it seemed that the discussions were moving from actually discussing the books to personal opinions about the issues involved--and that's probably better done in the "Not Quite Kindle" area, where we actually had a political discussion before the election.  But again, to quote Emily Litella:  "Never Mind."

Betsy
who needs to take a break before she screws something else  up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are four basic rules here: 1) no personal attacks; 2) no trolling; 3) no spamming; 4) keep it clean (profanity). I don't think controversial topics are off limits. I do think we need to keep conversations polite and respectful but given the average age of the people here, I think that will be pretty easy to do. In other words, we're not dealing with 15 year old homophobic boys who are known to inhabit the underworld of the Internet. Probably, though, if we go way off topic in a book recommendation thread (or any other thread), we should start a new thread for folks who are interested in the issue. Those who don't care about the topic can thus easily ignore it.
> 
> This forum is growing by leaps and bounds (which is a good thing) which means we need to figure out our comfort zone on a variety of issues.
> 
> ...


Not at all, I think I'm overcaffinated (sp?), and as you can see by my post a second ago, I agree with you. In other words, "what she said."



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, to get back on book recommendations...I read this a few weeks ago. An anthology of three short stories, all historical fiction. The third one was my favorite.

Speak Its Name


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are four basic rules here: 1) no personal attacks; 2) no trolling; 3) no spamming; 4) keep it clean (profanity). I don't think controversial topics are off limits. I do think we need to keep conversations polite and respectful but given the average age of the people here, I think that will be pretty easy to do. In other words, we're not dealing with 15 year old homophobic boys who are known to inhabit the underworld of the Internet. Probably, though, if we go way off topic in a book recommendation thread (or any other thread), we should start a new thread for folks who are interested in the issue. Those who don't care about the topic can thus easily ignore it.
> 
> This forum is growing by leaps and bounds (which is a good thing) which means we need to figure out our comfort zone on a variety of issues.
> 
> ...


Hence, why the only comment that I posted was that it was a facinating read. I really didn't want to delve into exactly what the book was about. Anyone interested can read the synopsis on the book page and decide if it is right for them. (Wow, hence,synopsis and delve in one post..lol)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Hence, why the only comment that I posted was that it was a facinating read. I really didn't want to delve into exactly what the book was about. Anyone interested can read the synopsis on the book page and decide if it is right for them. (Wow, hence,synopsis and delve in one post..lol)


You're acting like we're er-u-dite or something.... 

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Firstly, I should preface by saying that I have a unique taste in...well...everything.

But I highly recommend Scott Sigler's Infected. 










It's a sci-fi/horror novel about a mysterious parasite turning people into homicidal maniacs. Needless to say it's pretty gory, but if you're the type who can eat popcorn through a horror movie, then you'll be alright. It's a real page turner, I got through it in less than two days.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

A book I am enjoying is "The Nine" by Jeffrey Toobin - a good insider look at the supreme court - well written in a very readable style.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Teen Fantasy

Tree Shepherd's Daughter


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am currently reading Three Cups of Tea by Greg Mortenson....highly recommend.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen was a surprisingly good read.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Did I mention Watership Down?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan had me mesmerized.  I could go on and on about the books I have discovered and love.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Snow Flower and the Secret Fan had me mesmerized. I could go on and on about the books I have discovered and love.


Please do. That's what we're here for right?

I have downloaded samples of both _Three Cups of Tea_ and _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_. I'm looking forward to reading both of these. I really enjoyed _Water for Elephants_. I know this board is for Kindles, but I have to say the audio version was one of the best I've ever listened to.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Snow Flower and the Secret Fan had me mesmerized. I could go on and on about the books I have discovered and love.


One of my ABSOLUTE favorite books. I read it as a DTB, later downloaded it to Kindle, and have given away perhaps 7 copies to friends. One of, if not THE single best depictions of female friendship it has ever been my pleasure to read.

I truly can't say enough great things about this book!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Another really terrific book (first read as a DTB, but then downloaded when I got the Kindle) is The Stolen Child by Keith Donahue. I found it magical.

And this is another one that I've gifted a number of times.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Winner of the 2008 Man Booker Prize. This is a dark tale of contemporary India by a morally ambiguous narrator.



I can also highly recommend two earlier books listed here, _Under the Banner of Heaven_ by Jon Jon Krakauer and _Infected_ by Scott Sigler.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've added Snowflower and The Secret Fan to my lengthy wish list. After reading the review I have found the perfect Christmas gift for my dear friend Judy. She is an avid reader but I haven't convinced her to buy a Kindle yet. Still working on her.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed Under The Banner of Heaven Geemont. I went to school with several people of the Mormon religion & found this book most interesting.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I'd recommend The Stolen Child too. Very interesting book by a new author.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

One of my favorite reads this year was *The Glass Castle * by Jeannett Walls. This is an amazing story and wonderfully written. Also, two others I have read and loved were: *My Life in France * by Julia Childs and 
*Animal, Vegetable, Miracle * by Barbara Kingsolver. For some reason all I seem to read lately are non fiction. All three of these reads are in Kindle form. My Life in France was such a sweet story about Julia Childs and her husband Paul. I love the history she shares and the descriptions of the places they lived. My mouth just waters at some of the meals they ate and I just couldn't help wanting to eat with them. *Animal, Vegetable, Miracle * is kind of bossy to me but I love the concepts and appreciate her trying to enlighten others.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved The Glass Castle, such a great read. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Forever Amber


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to recommend Carol Berg's Flesh and Spirit.











It's a dark fantasy about Valen, a 27-year old illiterate pureblood drug addict from a famous cartographer family. What I liked best about this book was Carol's knack for description. I could feel what he felt, taste what he tasted, smell what he smelled. Both it and the sequel Breath and Bone are available on the Kindle, though those are the only books by Carol Berg to have that distinction.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Did I mention Watership Down?


One of my very favorite books of all time!!!! But, alas, it is not available in Kindle format. I obsessively click the "I'd like to read this on my Kindle" button all day long, but still nothing. 

-X-


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Xia said:


> One of my very favorite books of all time!!!! But, alas, it is not available in Kindle format. I obsessively click the "I'd like to read this on my Kindle" button all day long, but still nothing.
> 
> -X-


Do you think Amazon has a way of knowing if it's the same person clicking over and over again? Maybe they only count one click per person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I have to recommend Carol Berg's Flesh and Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds fascinating but VERY dark....is it depressing?

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

It's very dark. Valen goes through a lot in the book, and Carol Berg has a habit of letting her characters get one step away from freedom and happiness before piling a bunch of crap on them again. So if you're easily depressed, I wouldn't read it. Maybe download the sample to get a taste of her writing style?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> It's very dark. Valen goes through a lot in the book, and Carol Berg has a habit of letting her characters get one step away from freedom and happiness before piling a bunch of crap on them again. So if you're easily depressed, I wouldn't read it. Maybe download the sample to get a taste of her writing style?


I don't know that I'm easily depressed, just tend to not like really dark stories. Don't read much fluff either, I'm somewhere in between. Thanks for recommending it, I may indeed download the sample! Keep 'em coming!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

If you are a fan of "heist" stories or if you just enjoy a good laugh, you can't go wrong with any of Donald Westlake's Dortmunder books. Hapless John Dortmunder is a criminal mastermind, a genius at planning intricate and impossible robberies. Unfortunately for him, his best laid plans _always_ seem to go awry, with hilarious results. It doesn't much matter what order you read them in, as there are few plot elements that over-arch the series. (Besides, the earlier ones aren't on Kindle.) Read them in any order. But READ THEM! 

































all $3.99


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy.  I used the new toy to go to the "Dortmunder" search page.  Didn't have time to make the individual links to the ones on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I used the new toy to go to the "Dortmunder" search page. Didn't have time to make the individual links to the ones on Kindle.


I like the search tool--it's cool! Just thought I'd put in some of the cheap ones! Plus it's sort of a habit....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was a bad girl today and spent way too much time at work reading this book when I should have been working! But it was one of those stories that I just got hooked on and couldn't stop reading....my favorite kind of book. So, I share it with all of you. I thought it was very well written. It's historical fiction (takes place in 1799) with 3 officers of His Majesty's Navy being taken hostage aboard a pirate ship. There is action as well as love and romance. Very well handled, very touching. It's m/m, my weakness so if you don't like that, stay away. But it was a wonderful blend of history and fiction, IMO.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's m/m, my weakness so if you don't like that, stay away. But it was a wonderful blend of history and fiction, IMO.


Sorry for the dumb question, especially in a sticky thread, but what is m/m?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

marianner said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, especially in a sticky thread, but what is m/m?


Man on man action.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for clarification BJ, I didn't know either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Leave it to ol' BJ to clarify the oral sex references.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> It's very dark. Valen goes through a lot in the book, and Carol Berg has a habit of letting her characters get one step away from freedom and happiness before piling a bunch of crap on them again. So if you're easily depressed, I wouldn't read it. Maybe download the sample to get a taste of her writing style?


I don't read to get depressed. I can do that on my own. I like fluff. I get teary just thinking about the Three Little Kittens losing their mittens.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leave it to ol' BJ to clarify the oral sex references.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Linda! Those are the whitest teeth I've ever come across!

*rimshot*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I don't read to get depressed. I can do that on my own. I like fluff. I get teary just thinking about the Three Little Kittens losing their mittens.


I cry easily too Dori, books, movies, articles in the newspaper   My hubby will say, "it's only a movie, it's only a TV show." Thats a man for you!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Linda! Those are the whitest teeth I've ever come across!
> 
> *rimshot*


Surprising since I gave up toothpaste to have more Kindle $$$


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I cry easily too Dori, books, movies, articles in the newspaper   My hubby will say, "it's only a movie, it's only a TV show." Thats a man for you!!


I was sobbing in bed last time I re-read the end of you-know-what. LR giggled and poked fun at at me, since I often see her crying at the end of ER episodes and ask her if her uterus is leaking out her eyeballs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was sobbing in bed last time I re-read the end of you-know-what. LR giggled and poked fun at at me, since I often see her crying at the end of ER episodes and ask her if her uterus is leaking out her eyeballs.


Okay I am shaking I am laughing so hard. What would we do without your sense of humor?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Why do you think someone as brilliant, talented, beautiful and fascinating as LR keeps me around?

[Hint: It's NOT because I'm 73 inches of dork.]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was sobbing in bed last time I re-read the end of you-know-what. LR giggled and poked fun at at me, since I often see her crying at the end of ER episodes and ask her if her uterus is leaking out her eyeballs.


Your sensitivity is why we love you, Jim.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

All kidding aside:  Thank you, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All kidding aside.  You're welcome, Jim.  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am glad Jim was here to answer Marianner's question, since I went to bed early to start the sequel to Ransom, *Winds of Change*. I'll let you know in a day or two if it is as good as the first book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I cry easily too Dori, books, movies, articles in the newspaper   My hubby will say, "it's only a movie, it's only a TV show." Thats a man for you!!


Heck, I was crying reading the description of the book about the parrot!

I think it's good to cry. When people make fun of me, I say it means I don't keep my emotions bottled up. I am an emotionally healthy person! LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Heck, I was crying reading the description of the book about the parrot!
> 
> I think it's good to cry. When people make fun of me, I say it means I don't keep my emotions bottled up. I am an emotionally healthy person! LOL
> 
> L


My husband cries at all kinds of stuff. I think he cries more easily than I do. One of the things I like about him.

BEtsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Dori said:


> I don't read to get depressed. I can do that on my own. I like fluff. I get teary just thinking about the Three Little Kittens losing their mittens.


I know how it can be. I have a pretty high tolerance though, although anything involving animals sends me into little-girl sobbing.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

_In Her Name_, by Michael R. Hicks (aka KreelanWarrior)
"An epic novel blending fantasy, science fiction and romance"

(Sorry, I don't know how to do links!! )

I just finished this fantastic book last Thursday and I can recommend it without reservation!

After the first couple of chapters I found this book such an engrossing read I had a hard time putting it down to do mundane things like go to work and such. The characters are well developed, the story is fabulous and it made me laugh and cry (just like a good book should) and the ending tied all together and made sense. The romantic theme is what drives the book and what is ultimately the most satisfying about the characters. The Universe Mike created is so rich and real I just wanted to be a part of it.

_In Her Name_ is a BIG book and took me a week to read, and I'm a fast reader. I think my DH is very glad I have finished it though, I didn't talk to him for a week I was so busy reading at every available opportunity!

You can't go wrong with this book and the price is an absolute steal!

Sheryl


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

there you go Sheryl


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished the Mistborn trilogy by Brandon Sanderson and it was excellent fantasy fiction. It was very different from classic sword and sorcery. It was interesting and unique. The first book was a free TOR ebook and should be available at the Kindleholics site...http://groups.google.com/group/kindleaholics-anonymous/files?hl=en


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I better grab my 







and head out to church.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am glad Jim was here to answer Marianner's question, since I went to bed early to start the sequel to Ransom, *Winds of Change*. I'll let you know in a day or two if it is as good as the first book.
> 
> L


And I'm back. I loved *Winds of Change* by Lee Rowan. It is one of those books that I read fast because I wanted to see what would happen but now that I'm finished, I'm incredibly sad that it's over. I may have to go back and re-read it.

It's different than *Ransom*--it is much more of a romance. It starts off with the sailing adventure but about halfway through the story switches gears--which was fine with me. The story opens with lovers William and David still together on the Calypso. They have been lovers for a year, despite the fact that their relationship is illegal and they both know it. Their ever present worry is if they'll be parted and in this story they are. So there is lots of heart wrenching drama around that and not knowing if they'll get back together. And even if they do get together, how can they build a life? I couldn't flip the pages fast enough to find out how it would all end.

*Highly recommended.* There is a fair amount of sex so if you don't like that, stay away. I didn't find it gratuitous--it was necessary to advance the plot but I just wanted to give a fair warning.

You can buy it from Amazon at this link. Winds of Change









Please ignore the corny cover! (which is why I didn't post it here!)

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

For anyone who is into science and non-fiction -- and is NOT opposed to evolution . . . two of the best books I've read this year are Microcosm: E. Coli and the New Science of Life  by Carl Zimmer, and Your Inner Fish: A Journey into the 3.5 Billion Year History of the Human Body  by Neil Shubin.

These were the first 2 books I purchased for my Kindle, and I thought they were both excellent reads. You don't have to have a PhD. in Biology to understand either one -- they are both very well-written and aimed at non-scientists.

On the fiction side, I can't say enough wonderful things about Khaled Hosseini's A Thousand Splendid Suns.

And for pure entertainment value, pick up Olen Steinhauer's The Bridge of Sighs  (don't mix it up with the Richard Russo book of the same title), and Daniel Silva's The English Assassin.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Good Earth was mentioned on another thread. I replaced my second worn out dtb a couple of years ago and found out it was just the first of a trilogy. Has anyone ever read the other two books?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

This is one by our own Jeff (Jeffery S. Hepple) I have been enjoying. I stopped reading in the middle of a good four volume Alternate History series to explore this one and couldn't put it down. The characters are easy to get involved with and some passages made me laugh out loud at the witty dialog. I must confess that I am still in the first half of this book but felt I had to post a recommendation because I was so pleasantly surprised. Romance. yes, adventure, yes, interesting Revolutionary War history, yes, characters you care about, yes. Also well written and formatted for the Kindle, no small thing in my experience. The only thing I can't quite understand is why this well written book is priced at only $0.99. Most things I've read or sampled at this kind of price were sleazy porn potboilers or poorly written romance attempts. This is, in my estimation, a good read by an accomplished author.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> I better grab my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dori, that is the same version I got per your recommendation!! I haven't taken the kindle to church yet, but I love having my bible on it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is an awesome book!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you so much Linda,  I have just ordered the sample.      You go girl, there is no stopping you now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thank you so much Linda, I have just ordered the sample. You go girl, there is no stopping you now.


I can't put it down, it is a great read. After reading the sample chapter I immediately one - clicked. I know I am beside myself... off to Christmas book thread!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered a sample too. Thanks, Linda!

And congratulations on conquering the links!

L


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is an awesome book!


That is the book my book club chose for January. I already read it a few months ago and I agree, it's wonderful.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

And for the males on the Board,

A good read and not a bunch of Chairborn Warrior stuff.
Ooh Rah!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

cush said:


> And for the males on the Board,
> 
> A good read and not a bunch of Chairborn Warrior stuff.
> Ooh Rah!


Actually, looks like one I'd love (and not male here).

-Semper Fi


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

One of my favorites series is George RR Martin's Song of Fire and Ice series: Game of Thrones, Clash of Kings, Storm of Sowrds, Feast For Crows... with more to come.

They are dark, gritty fantasy... most characters are shades of grey, he is not shy at killing characters, even the "heros"... all around great stuff.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

TM said:


> One of my favorites series is George RR Martin's Song of Fire and Ice series: Game of Thrones, Clash of Kings, Storm of Sowrds, Feast For Crows... with more to come.


You can get the first two in this series (A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings) as a bundle at the same price as just the first one (3.99) and less than just the second (6.39).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Following on *Ransom* and *Winds of Change* I just read this:











Also recommended. It is three short stories that give some good backstory on several of characters. In fact, if anyone starts reading these books, you might want to read this one first.

I wrote the author and told her how much I was enjoying her books. She wrote back and has two more planned. Hopefully they'll be out early-ish in 2009. So if anyone else gets as hooked on William and Davy as I am, just to let you know...you have something to look forward to!

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

koland said:


> You can get the first two in this series (A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings) as a bundle at the same price as just the first one (3.99) and less than just the second (6.39).


Thanks for the tip! I hadn;lt order them yet since I have the paper versions, but when I do order, I will be sure to get the bundle. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Leslie: I can't help but think of the Monty Python sketch where the Royal Navy ship captures the ship of female pirates and after a minute of banter, captain John Cleese asks the women, "Excuse me, but do you have any _men_ on board?"

[EDIT: Hey! That was #1000!]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leslie: I can't help but think of the Monty Python sketch where the Royal Navy ship captures the ship of female pirates and after a minute of banter, captain John Cleese asks the women, "Excuse me, but do you have any _men_ on board?"
> 
> [EDIT: Hey! That was #1000!]


Hahahahah! Good one!

And congrats on 1K. Now I need to teach you the sekrit handshake.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You can buy it from Amazon at this link. Winds of Change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Made me look *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leslie: I can't help but think of the Monty Python sketch where the Royal Navy ship captures the ship of female pirates and after a minute of banter, captain John Cleese asks the women, "Excuse me, but do you have any _men_ on board?"
> 
> [EDIT: Hey! That was #1000!]


Congrats BJ!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll recommend a new series by Ian Sansom:

1.  The Case of the Missing Books  
2.  Mr. Dixon Disappears 
3.  The Book Stops Here 

None are heavy on plot and feature a slightly wishy-washy protagonist, but they are humorous and have whacky characters and situations. I've read only the first as a DTB, but I've gotten sampes of the other two so I won't forget to read these soon.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Mike... I now have 3 more samples!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't seen a single of my 5 favorite books mentioned here 

For starters, my favorite book of all-time (so far) is *The Fountainhead* by Ayn Rand. The characters make this novel for me, especially the contrast between Roark and Toohey down to the smallest details. I love Rand's style of writing and I do not SUPER CRAZY HATE OBJECTIVISM WHAT A SELFISH B****! So that helps to actually enjoy the story.

2. *Everything Is Illuminated*: This is one of those books I literally hugged before putting down. The imagination of Foer is so invigorating and inspiring, and his characters are unique and wonderful (especially Brod, I love her). Not to mention all the literary metaphors and comments on writing in itself, communication, language, the past and present. It's so rich in so many ways I could probably teach a class on it (or lead a Book Club! Though I don't think it's on the Kindle...yet).

3. *Midnight's Children*: What is there to say about this one? If you just put your body and spirit completely in the hands of Rushdie, he will take care of you. He won't explain everything, he won't tie up every loose end or finish every characters story or stay on track with the plot, but he will guide you through an adventure so enthralling and remarkable you will invest yourself in it. You may even start calling "chapters," "pickles!"

4. *The Unbearable Lightness of Being*:This book is wonderful simply because Kundera is wonderful. The story is relatively simple, the setting is nothing new (A doctor in Prague dealing with the new Communist regime). But the chapters where Kundera just philosophizes and basically shoots the breeze with the reader are all gems.

5. *The Watchmen*: Yes I read this one recently in anticipation for the movie, also it is the only graphic novel I have read, but I will definitely read mo[o]re! The characters are so beautifully three dimensional, and who cannot fall in love with Rorschach? Even my spell checker knows his name! If you've never read a graphic novel, start here and I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've locked this topic; new book suggestions for December need to go in the December 2008 thread.  I'm also going to gradually "prune" this to leave only book suggestions, and the first one for each book, to make it more useful for our members.  Will try to do it without direly impacting members post count status, LOL!

Betsy


----------

